# Forum > News > Community Chat >  [Release] Allods Online SpeedHack

## DrakeFish

I decided I'd make a simple hack for Allods Online open beta, so I did it. It's not using Process Speeding, it's made of memory editing. Found the hack in about 1.5 hour and made the program in about 30 minutes. 

Here's a small video of it :
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqonTCQFnOI"]YouTube- [Release] Allods Online Speedhack[/ame]

[Download Link]
Filebeam Download


Have Fun, DrakeFish


[Edit]
Actualy, the hack may not work for some people, I'm trying to understand some bug with my game, it's not working and it says it's corrupted.. I will try to download it back but with my slow net it will take some times. So yeah I'll update the thread when I'm done with those problems.

----------


## Rinthiax

Works great still. Any chance of some additional ones? I had heard there was a invulnerability / infinite mana one in russia, and that it was patched, however we are 2 patches behind them.

----------


## DrakeFish

This game is kinda long to hack compared to other games because of their anti-breakpoints system that will make the game crash on breakpoint. So I had to restart the game everytime I wanted to scan using debugger.

----------


## Ferret0

Hmm, is there any pointers you could give me on how to make a bot for this game?

I've been trying Macro Workshop, Jbit, Easy Macro Recorder... etc..

None of it works for some reason :S does anyone have any experience with AutoIt scripts? Maybe that would work.. BTW the speedhack does not work for me, just crashes each time I try to launch it.

----------


## Mummrik

Same here it crashes when i click on it should i start it before i start the game?
andd how do i operate it? any on/off button

----------


## DrakeFish

Well I made the hack so when you modify the value it will put it automaticly. But it looks like I'll have to look at that, I'm currently re-installing it becasue the launcher "got corrupted" (lol...). Then since it's an open beta I will probly make the hack updates itself.  :Smile:  I will post it when it's ready.

Edit: I'm looking for the newest patch EXE, if anyone can uplaod it for me it would be nice. I'd need the AOgame.exe located in BIN folder. With it, I will be able to update the hack.

----------


## Mummrik

I Just notice that you are from Canada, so you are playing on US servers? I do play on EU servers, so that might also be a reson why it didnt work.

----------


## Lolimabear

The problem also might be with your OS. If you have Windows 7 or Vista be sure to run the speedhack as an administrator for it to work correctly.

----------


## Mummrik

yes i do run win 7 so i will test it

Edit: Still crashes when i run it as admin

----------


## DrakeFish

Then upload me the EXE, I will update the hack! PM me with the link when done (use Filebeam - Beam up that File Scottie! please)(upload the AOgame.exe located into the bin folder)

----------


## Ferret0

[hxxp://filebeam.com/673f6ced02aff3d14f2d683f8c09ee75

HERE you go man, maybe you can tell me how to find memory adresses and create a program to edit em x]

Can't PM you btw... don't have 10 posts @[email protected]

----------


## Mummrik

> [hxxp://filebeam.com/673f6ced02aff3d14f2d683f8c09ee75
> 
> HERE you go man, maybe you can tell me how to find memory adresses and create a program to edit em x]
> 
> Can't PM you btw... don't have 10 posts @[email protected]


Im not a good coder but you should use cheatengine or ollydebug or anything like that to find the memory addresses. I heard that its hard to find adresses in allods client but still possible

----------


## DrakeFish

> Im not a good coder but you should use cheatengine or ollydebug or anything like that to find the memory addresses. I heard that its hard to find adresses in allods client but still possible



Yeah, AO has an anti-debuggers system, so you have to restart the game after each debug scan (breakpoints). But it's not that bad considering they don't ban you after each detection. 

Thanks much for the EXE, I will work on this and make the application updates itself over patches  :Wink:

----------


## Ericakamens69

> The problem also might be with your OS. If you have Windows 7 or Vista be sure to run the speedhack as an administrator for it to work correctly.


Yes great system

----------


## DeadPoet123

hi all, i actually cant open the zip file after download it, say is corrupt normal? :/ using winrar.

----------


## hf2

Using w7 x64 your EXE just crashes (even in admin mode). 

But just using CE's speedhack works fine with this game.

----------


## pmhogel

> Using w7 x64 your EXE just crashes (even in admin mode). 
> 
> But just using CE's speedhack works fine with this game.


where is this other speedhack located that your speaking of?

edit: nvm found it

----------


## hf2

Yes, CE as in Cheat Engine.

----------


## pmhogel

tx for the info cant wait to give it a try when i get home

lol ya took me a little bit to figure out what CE was

----------


## mirza6661

hahaha.thx! dude this is awsome...u can actually do repeatable quests like this and make lots of gold by transfering it via mail...cool!

----------


## hf2

> hahaha.thx! dude this is awsome...u can actually do repeatable quests like this and make lots of gold by transfering it via mail...cool!


really? besides travelling faster I havnt found any other use for it, could you explain?

----------


## pmhogel

i can only guess he means the speed gets them done faster, but i would definitely like clarification also if you dont mind.

has anyone found any possible bots that are coming out for this? i've searched high and low and have not read anything except that some company called AwayFromGame is working on one but I cannot even find anything about them online.

----------


## Celebrindal

Don't work on vista x64, but hope it will soon

----------


## pmhogel

goto cheatengine.org dl that, it works.......should work fine with your os also

----------


## Celebrindal

I don't speak about CE, i used to work with CE to make trainers, but i speak about the speed hack trainer i can't open it. it say to me : windows search a solution ... blablabla, windows ^^ like if i close a bugging prog...

PS : cheat engine don't work too ^^ not the integrated speed hack, it work for you ?

----------


## hf2

It does for me, and him also apparently.

Win7 X64
CE 5.6

Same error as you on the trainer posted here (serching for a solution..)

----------


## BioSpark

Does anyone else find that using Cheat Engines integrated speed hack screws with your cooldown time on spells (as in puts the cool down to like days). Anyone know how to fix this?

I can't get the speedhack posted to work due to having Windows 7/64

----------


## Celebrindal

We all have x64 OS, i think it's because of that if the trainer won't work. I retry to use the integrated speedhack, but allways the same problem. For the moment I will try to do something in allods with WPE pro, like no couldown on a spell, will try. I will say to you if something work.

----------


## slapshotjam

I'm using windows 7 x64 and it works for me when I use cheat engine and enable speedhack. It's very helpfull.

----------


## BioSpark

Slap,

Your cooldowns on spells dont go in to the days when your using the speedhack? I use it, turn it off, cast a spell and my cooldown for it is like 2d 32min etc.

----------


## DeadPoet123

so no updates about new stuff? i cant even open the zip file :/ should a do anything first?

----------


## slapshotjam

BioSpark,
After you use the speedhack to get to the place you need to be it will mess up cooldown times, but if you wait 30 seconds -to 1 minute it goes away.

----------


## amukaz

Can you make some hotkeys to use one defined speed?

----------


## BioSpark

Slap,

I'll try it out. It seems the longer I have the speedhack on, the longer the cooldowns. I wish someone would release the damn value for speed, so I could edit the damn thing through cheat engine. (PM me if you have it and are afraid of releasing it)

I'd love to get an update on the speedhack that was released, I've tried every fix to get it to work with Windows 7 x64 but nothing works.

----------


## Celebrindal

I can do the same but searching the value with the anti-debugger of allods is a little big boring  :Wink: 

Other people have the same problem in CE, when i check the enable speed hack : "Failure determining what realgettickcount means"

Edit work with the same problem of cd with the old speed hack setting

----------


## krozo

anyone know what ppl use to bot on allods??

----------


## Celebrindal

No, i search for bots for long, but found nothing... When i'll have time i will do a speedhack with hotkeys for differents speeds.

----------


## Mummrik

Offtopic

If you want a working macro (can be used as "bot") You should download "Auto Macro recorder *Pro*" That macro program *does only work on windows xp or lower*, so vista and win 7 users *cant* use that program and it must be the *pro version* to comnunicate whit the allods client. I will not say its a good "boting program", cus it will only record what you done while u recorded the actions. But you can stay at 1 spot killing the same mob over and over again, or make a walking path. (i do not recomend it since it will bug almost 99% of your recorded macro paths)

----------


## rodre

Thks good job!!  :Smile:

----------


## Ericakamens69

Hey guys, ive been using the speed hack for the past 2 weeks and i had to reformat my computer because of malware.it was working yesterday but i redownloaded it and now its stopped working. Everythings the same since before the reformat but the Speed hack isnt working. im using vista and everytime i try activating the speed hack it gives me a "AllodsOnlineSpeedhack has stopped working error" 

Problem Signature:
Problem Event Name:	CLR20r3
Problem Signature 01:	allodsonlinespeedhack.exe
Problem Signature 02:	1.0.0.0
Problem Signature 03:	4b7dbb10
Problem Signature 04:	AllodsOnlineSpeedhack
Problem Signature 05:	1.0.0.0
Problem Signature 06:	4b7dbb10
Problem Signature 07:	8d
Problem Signature 08:	0
Problem Signature 09:	System.IO.FileNotFoundException
OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033

Read ur comment about the file being corrupt. is it still corrupt or is something going on with my side of the problem. thx and great hack got to lvl 30 with it without anyone noticing i do it secretly when i know noones around. ne ways if i can get some help plz let me know.

----------


## vouraki

marcos doesnt work with allods. first try somethink and then post......

----------


## Ericakamens69

> marcos doesnt work with allods. first try somethink and then post......


Sorry but i think your thinking of another game. THis hack has worked for allods since day 1 and ive been still using it up until 2 days ago. The Hack is messed up atm. needs fixing

----------


## pmhogel

now if only we can find the insane weapon damage hack for easy questing

----------


## Mummrik

> marcos doesnt work with allods. first try somethink and then post......


I guess that post is dedicated to me. You tell me to test and then post, it does work i tested it my self and the only working macro program that can comunicate whit the allods client is "Auto macro recorder" i tested about 5 other macro program's, none of them worked

Why does auto macro recorder work?
Cus thay use a special drivers device, and not a Dos device (that the most macro programs use) to execute the keystrokes or mouse clicks

If u dont know what a macro program is you should not even replay. (this is a single program/software and not a ingame macro system)

if you dont belive me you can test it your self.
Download: http://www.brothersoft.com/d.php?sof...oad%2Fauto.zip
and remmember you do need win xp or lower to get the Pro version to work and do not start the regular version cus that version wont work for allods

----------


## punahou

anyone know where the damage modifier/hack is for Allods? people are using one, but I cant find it

any help is much appreciated

----------


## punahou

> marcos doesnt work with allods. first try somethink and then post......


N52 works with it.

----------


## AL38X

BIG thank's from France ^^

----------


## Heinken

1)Look the skybox
2)Change the speed value with the program
3)???
4) Profit
Useless, but who know...

----------


## nuloche

Thanks Drakefish, i love this progr  :Smile:

----------


## basher125

me too,easy to use, thanks and keep up the good work Drake

----------


## garate

it dont rly work with new patch :/

----------


## zwz

v 1.0.05.44 fixed this exploit.

----------


## tutemeny

the new patch does not work in this program, but the cheat engine so

----------


## basher125

anyone working on an up to date sh, seem's like drake's never online to help?

----------


## mactrace

hi,
Don't work for me ... Same problem as pjlaxamana
i have a Windows 7 x64

Can I have the source code of the speedhack to build a 64 bit version ?
Do you need the AOgame.exe file again ?

----------


## xl2000

Bot doesn't work anymore since the last patch :Mad: 
Anybody working on a new one?

----------


## Elimination

Speedhack.rar

Here ya go. Made it real fast for you guys. I think it's funny I cant even view my own attachments due to lack of posts.

AOgame.exe+B0E4C4
That's the actual address. It's a float.

----------


## bobZz

good job guy ! sometimes hard to control but good job.
thanks

----------


## basher125

Elimination , thanks for this, but this is Wayyyyyyy too high, i cant control this ShIt lol .... can u add something to change speed yaself, , thanks again  :Smile:

----------


## Elimination

> Elimination , thanks for this, but this is Wayyyyyyy too high, i cant control this ShIt lol .... can u add something to change speed yaself, , thanks again


Here ya go.. Speedhack2.rar Didn't test it.

----------


## Elimination

> Greetings, 
> 
> Noticed you found the new speed offset for Allods. Nicely done. I had a question, when I add this address manually into cheat engine, it pulls it up, and shows the value of the address.
> 
> When I go to change the value inside cheat engine, I see no effect in game. Was wondering if you could give me some pointers? (no pun intended)
> 
> Thanks mate,
> Gcrackem
> 
> p.s. Also, how did you narrow down the offset for speed in a timely fashion?


Well first of all, it has to be a float. If changing the type doesn't solve your problem, try selecting the process first, then adding the address. Cheat engine sometimes has that problem. As for finding the value, I remembered the old one, and just searched within the range (0f0-0ff) for the default float value (.001)

Unfortunately, I cannot send PMs.

----------


## gcrackem

ahh ha!, Now I realize that you can actually specify the AOgame.exe+B0E4C4 when adding in a manual address in CE. I was trying to find the base address of that the hard way. :X Thanks for the help. Wonder if we can get some no animation in, or possibly the X/Y cords of the player entity. I'm fairly sure those can be modified without the server complaining.  :Big Grin:

----------


## basher125

Elimination, again thanks for your hard work man, 
it could do with a thew more thing's but, it's better then nothing i supose + ReP bro  :Smile:

----------


## tutemeny

ty very much

----------


## kthanks

awesome work

----------


## waltobc6

epic speed hack

any other hacks ?

----------


## Elimination

> epic speed hack
> 
> any other hacks ?


Can change the camera zoom. Haven't really bothered to do much of anything else. I can view the entire map.

----------


## waltobc6

> Can change the camera zoom. Haven't really bothered to do much of anything else. I can view the entire map.


i tryed to do teleport hack, luck hack, no miss hack

ammm

didn't work yet on teleport hack deeply
BUT

i tryed to hack my stats, i went and got the pointer which write to every stat pointer, i edit it and make 64 stats in all my stats, but it didn't work,
i didn't have no miss hack and critical hack.

did you try any?

btw, what about speed attack hack?
did any one try to do that?

----------


## Elimination

> i tryed to do teleport hack, luck hack, no miss hack
> 
> ammm
> 
> didn't work yet on teleport hack deeply
> BUT
> 
> i tryed to hack my stats, i went and got the pointer which write to every stat pointer, i edit it and make 64 stats in all my stats, but it didn't work,
> i didn't have no miss hack and critical hack.
> ...


If you're really into it and have the time, try hacking the duration and or effect of potions.

----------


## basher125

can someone clean this shit up, i mean, comon guys, try keep this Topic tidy guy's, dont spam just to be able to DL a file or whatever, post your comments on some useless topic if in need to download a file so bad....

----------


## Parog

70 messages removed from this thread and LOTS of infractions given. Final warning to anyone who attempts to post 5 times here just to be able to download the file, if you do get your 5 post with meaningless stuff like "K thx" in 5 different thread or by spamming, I'm going to do more than just give infractions.

Thank you.

----------


## immortaldeath

You know the cheat engine speed hack is probably safer, since u have more control and U don't have to mess around with the client - but i guess people who use Win7 can't get it to work. Good job on the hack though!

Note: It didn't work for me until I used the old speed hack in Vista. So just a heads-up if can't get it working in cheat engine.

----------


## basher125

> 70 messages removed from this thread and LOTS of infractions given. Final warning to anyone who attempts to post 5 times here just to be able to download the file, if you do get your 5 post with meaningless stuff like "K thx" in 5 different thread or by spamming, I'm going to do more than just give infractions.
> 
> Thank you.


Nicely Said Parog

----------


## MastahC

> You know the cheat engine speed hack is probably safer, since u have more control and U don't have to mess around with the client - but i guess people who use Win7 can't get it to work. Good job on the hack though!
> 
> Note: It didn't work for me until I used the old speed hack in Vista. So just a heads-up if can't get it working in cheat engine.


Got cheat engine 5.6 on win7 pro and speedhack works like a dream with allods  :Smile:  I also tried fixing my stats, found the adresses for skills but no effect on simply changing the values. When I try to "find out what accesses/writes" any of the addresses, allods crashes. Are the stats or skill/potion durations fixable at all? Are they somehow server-side that u cannot mod them?

----------


## daphtpunk

Very nice ty!

----------


## Elimination

> When I try to "find out what accesses/writes" any of the addresses, allods crashes.


Go into the settings of CE and go to the "Code Finder" tab, from there tick the box saying "Try and prevent the detection of CE."

----------


## waltobc6

> Go into the settings of CE and go to the "Code Finder" tab, from there tick the box saying "Try and prevent the detection of CE."


hey any updates about new hacks or leads?

i tryed to find out an address for a skill (of scout) which produce arrows with speacial effect, but i didn't find any address, it was agly...

----------


## Elimination

I'm lazy. I'll update the address all you guys want, but actually finding new things, I'll leave it to someone else.

----------


## baddjuju

is there a place for a CE tutorial?

----------


## immortaldeath

the Cheat engine forums have a ton of tutorials - basic and advanced

----------


## harjenbbj

looking forward to new and exciting stuff for allods

----------


## waltobc6

Eli update the address for the people here XD

----------


## james420

Does not work after patch...3/26/10

----------


## Elimination

Yea I'm updating it, loading new client. Patching system sucks.

AOgame.exe+B0E50C

There it is.

AO speed hack.rar

----------


## tehnehneh

> Yea I'm updating it, loading new client. Patching system sucks.
> 
> AOgame.exe+B0E50C
> 
> There it is.
> 
> AO speed hack.rar


Worked thx small request thou 

Able to put up CTRL + down for default too ? thx thx

----------


## tartanos

thx dude oh by theway anyoen can confirm invuklnerable hack
?

----------


## Elimination

> Worked thx small request thou 
> 
> Able to put up CTRL + down for default too ? thx thx


Just set the value to .001, then apply it (Ctrl + up)

----------


## MrGreenankle

Hi, I tested cheat engine, but it didn't work.  :Frown:  And I can't download the other things becuase I don't have 5 posts :/

----------


## immortaldeath

> Hi, I tested cheat engine, but it didn't work.  And I can't download the other things becuase I don't have 5 posts :/


Did u try using the old speed hack setting? Cause the new one didn't work for me either.

----------


## Elimination

Just tested it and it works. Run Allods, get in game then start the speed hack. Enter the value you want in the box then press CTRL + Up arrow. To set it to default set the speed to .001. If you want to use the pointer then start the game, attach cheat engine then enter the address as a float.

----------


## immortaldeath

Any one know how to use macromonkey? Might be something there from what i read in thier forums - but old though.

edit: nvm

----------


## basher125

nicely Done Elimination  :Smile:

----------


## tehnehneh

> Just tested it and it works. Run Allods, get in game then start the speed hack. Enter the value you want in the box then press CTRL + Up arrow. To set it to default set the speed to .001. If you want to use the pointer then start the game, attach cheat engine then enter the address as a float.


you got the CE template, i wanted to add a new hotkey for default how am i suspose to do it ?Thx

----------


## Elimination

AO speed hack.rar

Added default speed.

----------


## tehnehneh

> AO speed hack.rar
> 
> Added default speed.


Thanks + +

----------


## sol82

Works great. Took me 5 minutes to get respected doing the flour runs for Novo Construction Council!

Heh...try not to keep this on when you're up against mobs that knock back. You fly 1000 feet in the air, then fall down to your death.

----------


## basher125

Fking Spammer's, IP block thier Ass.......

----------


## Dkid

its not working for me in allods online europe :s
i enter the game then i start the hack then i press Ctrl+ arrow up and my speed is still the same.

----------


## immortaldeath

> its not working for me in allods online europe :s
> i enter the game then i start the hack then i press Ctrl+ arrow up and my speed is still the same.


It wouldn't because he modifies the client to make the speed hack and I'm pretty sure the european version has a different client version.

----------


## Dkid

> It wouldn't because he modifies the client to make the speed hack and I'm pretty sure the european version has a different client version.


ah okay ty

----------


## basher125

ye, it's not working for EU version, any chance u can make 1 for the eu version elim? thanks bro

----------


## waltobc6

there is any deferent between Allods Online - A Completely Free To Play Online Game!
and Allods Online the subscriptionless MMORPG where fantasy meets space opera ???

i mean, what version is the normal allods? US?
and there is any deferent in the versions?
deferent servers?

----------


## immortaldeath

> there is any deferent between Allods Online - A Completely Free To Play Online Game!
> and Allods Online the subscriptionless MMORPG where fantasy meets space opera ???
> 
> i mean, what version is the normal allods? US?
> and there is any deferent in the versions?
> deferent servers?


I think the only difference is that the EU version is more patched then the US version - different client probably too.

----------


## Elimination

Downloading EU client, I'll see what I can do when I get ingame, if it lets me.

Address is: AOgame.exe+B0E4C4 I already posted a trainer for this address on page 4, on the bottom, called speedhack2.rar.

----------


## basher125

> Downloading EU client, I'll see what I can do when I get ingame, if it lets me.
> 
> Address is: AOgame.exe+B0E4C4 I already posted a trainer for this address on page 4, on the bottom, called speedhack2.rar.



oh yes, i forgot, srry about that

----------


## waltobc6

> Downloading EU client, I'll see what I can do when I get ingame, if it lets me.
> 
> Address is: AOgame.exe+B0E4C4 I already posted a trainer for this address on page 4, on the bottom, called speedhack2.rar.


well if they are the same version, or not

my big question, are EU and US version (the normal allods.com is the US i guss) share the same servers?

because i am part of EU, maybe i wont have lags in the EU servers,
i play on the normal allods.gbabababa.com not the EU.

but my mage level 20 and my scout level 15  :Frown:

----------


## Elimination

You're asking if the characters cross over from US to EU? No, they don't.

----------


## immortaldeath

Yup, two different sets of servers ;p

----------


## james420

Cool thanks. This ones updated to patch right?

----------


## Myfridge

This is quite relevant to my interests

----------


## Myfridge

CHeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## TooEz

Maybe I can solo bosses too now just like those pesky summoners! Thanks for the file.

----------


## sol82

I'm getting a strange error. I've been using this fine for a few days until today. This is what it says:



Doesn't matter what button I click, it pops up 3-4 more times, then goes away. When I try to activate the hack, it pops up again.

EDIT: I forgot to mention, I installed several updates today. Uninstalling them seemed to fix it.

----------


## Elimination

> I'm getting a strange error. I've been using this fine for a few days until today. This is what it says:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what button I click, it pops up 3-4 more times, then goes away. When I try to activate the hack, it pops up again.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention, I installed several updates today. Uninstalling them seemed to fix it.


What updates?

----------


## harjenbbj

real nice works great for me except that error window mentioned earlier

----------


## Tor7322

Does this still work? Or what? o.O

----------


## Elimination

I need more information about this error. Did the game update? You guys will have to tell me when it does because I don't play it anymore.

----------


## immortaldeath

> I need more information about this error. Did the game update? You guys will have to tell me when it does because I don't play it anymore.


Hasn't updated for me - so hes probably talking about windows updates.
Anyway, why did you stop playing?

----------


## Elimination

> Hasn't updated for me - so hes probably talking about windows updates.
> Anyway, why did you stop playing?


Never really got into the game. Took me too long to level and the people I was playing with were kind of dicks. Anyway I'll still update the address.

----------


## immortaldeath

The point of slow leveling was so that u would do quests and not grind do much plus the fact that max level is only 40

----------


## Elimination

> The point of slow leveling was so that u would do quests and not grind do much plus the fact that max level is only 40


I know, but it took me about a week to get level 11. I'm just slow at the game and dislike it.

----------


## dreadoom

> The point of slow leveling was so that u would do quests and not grind do much plus the fact that max level is only 40


the point of slow leveling is to make you angry very fast
1. no matter how much you grind doing quests is faster
2. no matter how many quests you do if you don't have a fatigue bar than it is pointless
3. no matter how much fatigue you got once it is gone you have to wait 24 hours for it to reset
4. no matter how much fatigue you get and use you only level up 1.5 level per day
so each day you can level without a party 2-3 levels but with no quests you have to grind but from grinding you don't get a thing 

and the best part is that as you go up the levels you can't solo even simple mobs. even at level 15 you start to feel how weak you become and instead of killing 20 mobs in 5 mins you get to kill almost 2.

----------


## immortaldeath

> the point of slow leveling is to make you angry very fast
> 1. no matter how much you grind doing quests is faster
> 2. no matter how many quests you do if you don't have a fatigue bar than it is pointless
> 3. no matter how much fatigue you got once it is gone you have to wait 24 hours for it to reset
> 4. no matter how much fatigue you get and use you only level up 1.5 level per day
> so each day you can level without a party 2-3 levels but with no quests you have to grind but from grinding you don't get a thing 
> 
> and the best part is that as you go up the levels you can't solo even simple mobs. even at level 15 you start to feel how weak you become and instead of killing 20 mobs in 5 mins you get to kill almost 2.


meh, i like it ;p

----------


## korbian

This Cheat still work ?

----------


## waltobc6

STOP CRYING
I LEVELED UP FROM 1 TO 8 IN FEW HOURS
when you get the basic, understand how ur class, game work
its so easy
every day i spent 2 hours, and level up...
its so easy to level up stop crying

----------


## waltobc6

ok guys, a very big hint,
very big secret i found:
you can dupe items  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elimination

> ok guys, a very big hint,
> very big secret i found:
> you can dupe items


If you want to taunt people with this sort of thing without releasing it, then don't bother posting at all.

----------


## waltobc6

> If you want to taunt people with this sort of thing without releasing it, then don't bother posting at all.


sorry i am still working on it.

i found out that you can dupe items because of a bug i had,
i went to finish a quest and i needed to select a item from a list (you know..)
i picked one and pressed complate, nothing happened...
i press on the item again and pressed complate.. and yet nothing
i keeped doing that few times untill i fanilly got it.
then i logout, when i loged in i saw the same item duped in all my inventory.

its mean, there is a way to dupe items.
i post that you can dupe, because this bug show that dupe is able,
i didn't find a way yet, this is why i am not releasing any thing.

EDIT:
god save america and the world:

http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/6053/gagaga.jpg

i found a way to dupe item you get from quests!
next thing : bank dupe ?

----------


## immortaldeath

so do you know how to do it? or......?

----------


## qunqor

thanks guys

----------


## waltobc6

> so do you know how to do it? or......?



on the way... still few things i need to work on and then i will release it.

----------


## immortaldeath

gl .... eagerly awaiting! ;p

----------


## waltobc6

for all the un belivers: 
another great dupe item! with pics to show that i didn't copy pase the item:

http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/8233/gogla.jpg


 :Big Grin:

----------


## immortaldeath

u test our patience ...
;p
jk

----------


## Elimination

With this dupe, you should remove the runes and then combine them. 
That being said I'm looking forward to any more news and I'm sorry for what I said earlier, it's just most people say I know how to dupe and then never say anything on how to do it or even show proof.

----------


## waltobc6

> With this dupe, you should remove the runes and then combine them. 
> That being said I'm looking forward to any more news and I'm sorry for what I said earlier, it's just most people say I know how to dupe and then never say anything on how to do it or even show proof.


its ok, i know most people say somthing but doesn't have a clue about how to find even vaule.

any way, i think i wont release it in the begin, i am going to sell it to max 10 people or even less for the highest price,
after few weeks / monthes i will release it publicly,
and its because the dupe is so sensitive - easy to us and easy to bypass.

i will post a video of how i dupe soon.

TO ANOTHER STORY:

did some one check the vaule of the swim and walk?
i am pretty sure if some one will find the address that control if ur walking/standing/swiming/jumping etc etct
we will get a very simple fly hack  :Big Grin: 

did any one try to find it?
i dont have much time...

----------


## immortaldeath

hmmmm.... strong the dark side of the coin is ;p

well can you at least give a hint as to what you used to make/find the dupe?

----------


## sol82

> I need more information about this error. Did the game update? You guys will have to tell me when it does because I don't play it anymore.


Sorry, been out of town a couple days. The update was a Windows update. Here's the info on it.

Description of the update for Windows Activation Technologies

----------


## lolzor2009

up please 
thanks you for your cheat  :Wink:

----------


## lolzor2009

can you up your speed hack but it didn't

----------


## waltobc6

lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

----------


## raik

i said nothing

----------


## Elimination

> What are you about to finish?
> There is nothing to make, just disconnect/reconnect your internet connection


That's what I was thinking, going to try it right now. Also might get the address for a window being up and then freeze it so the window remains open.

----------


## immortaldeath

> That's what I was thinking, going to try it right now. Also might get the address for a window being up and then freeze it so the window remains open.


So does that mean you are working on it too?
if so... banzai!!!
gl.

----------


## pressit

Is for allods hack other than speedhack ?

----------


## WeirdMind

Thank You so much!!!!

----------


## sinmacina31

tnx good job

----------


## sinmacina31

i need 5 post sorry :S

----------


## yowan

Hi,
Good job Elimination, the speedhack is amazing ! 
There is news with dupe item ?
(sorry for my poor english, i am a french guy ^^" and played on french servers ! )

----------


## theo65

anyone can make a tutorial to use adress in CE ? i have some problem with it

----------


## DeadPoet123

it doenst work, since todays update, can yu make anything about?

----------


## waltobc6

this is the new update speed hack address for EU servers:
AOgame.exe+B0E50C

----------


## neopl

its works, thanks

----------


## Secalicious

doesnt work for US, anyone know how to fix, or do we just need to wait for author to update?

----------


## nubakas

works awesome thanks :Smile:

----------


## lolzor2009

Where is the new update ???

----------


## waltobc6

> doesnt work for US, anyone know how to fix, or do we just need to wait for author to update?


ur stupid?

how it will work in US when i said EU?

----------


## DeadPoet123

> this is the new update speed hack address for EU servers:
> AOgame.exe+B0E50C




explain that, like if i was a n00b on programing  :Smile: )

----------


## waltobc6

> explain that, like if i was a n00b on programing )


wait what???????????????????

if you dont know what to do with this address
burn ur self or something.

----------


## lolzor2010

attachment are dead ?? can you put a new please ?

----------


## lolzor2009

AOgame.exe+B0E50C ??????????
What can we do with that ??

----------


## waltobc6

so many things you can do with this address in the EU server

0073EACD

lets see who's smart to us it.

----------


## lolzor2009

yes but what ? and what program ?

----------


## marcer

> so many things you can do with this address in the EU server
> 
> 0073EACD
> 
> lets see who's smart to us it.


any more hints on this one? 
Went through damage / hp / gold / att. speed / stats etc. with this one and still no luck : (

----------


## waltobc6

> any more hints on this one? 
> Went through damage / hp / gold / att. speed / stats etc. with this one and still no luck : (


its more about movment maybe god mode,wall hack etc etc

----------


## marcer

so far I only manged to make a strange wall/fly hack, that makes you float on your actual height level, but I think its only visual, with no use of it.. every other change in the value makes CE crash the game. is there something else to do and is godmo really possible? Would appreciate a PM with further info, and would also like to help you find something more waltobc6 : )

----------


## waltobc6

> so far I only manged to make a strange wall/fly hack, that makes you float on your actual height level, but I think its only visual, with no use of it.. every other change in the value makes CE crash the game. is there something else to do and is godmo really possible? Would appreciate a PM with further info, and would also like to help you find something more waltobc6 : )


you found the values which show ur heigh in the map,
when you freez them or even drop down the address that write to this address
its show like ur fly in the air, its a CS effect
but.

there is a but.

----------


## marcer

Ok, so I guess my thinking is correct and I should go further with this? or I should focus on other values / in game actions? Would really like some more help from ya  :Wink:

----------


## waltobc6

> Ok, so I guess my thinking is correct and I should go further with this? or I should focus on other values / in game actions? Would really like some more help from ya


i my self still working on it
i know this value can give us somthing
yet to find it.

pm me with ur MSN i can us good hands.

----------


## Derrickg1087

thanks much works good

----------


## Derrickg1087

okay well worked good now its not working

----------


## Derrickg1087

CE is really messed up i cant click the speedhack button

----------


## Derrickg1087

dont mind me trying to get my 5posts so i can use the download link for speedhack LOL

----------


## Derrickg1087

Woot 5 posts now i can get the link cyall later

----------


## Elimination

Sorry I was away for the week, really busy. I'll try to reinstall US version and update the address. Also, for making an easy wallhack (see through walls) use d3d hacks, even though it's kind of pointless.. Alright installing it atm, will edit with results of US hack.

----------


## DeadPoet123

> Sorry I was away for the week, really busy. I'll try to reinstall US version and update the address. Also, for making an easy wallhack (see through walls) use d3d hacks, even though it's kind of pointless.. Alright installing it atm, will edit with results of US hack.




can you update you exe speedhack? some ppl dont actually know programing here :/

tks in advance.

----------


## marcer

Any moderator should get rid of this all spam, its starting to be funny to see ppl behaving like this only to have some posts counted to DL anything... Waltobc6 - I'm off for the weekend but when I get back home I'll send ya my MSN and I hope we could get something to work, any further findings yet?

----------


## waltobc6

> Any moderator should get rid of this all spam, its starting to be funny to see ppl behaving like this only to have some posts counted to DL anything... Waltobc6 - I'm off for the weekend but when I get back home I'll send ya my MSN and I hope we could get something to work, any further findings yet?


naaa this PROTECT.EXE shit keep crusing me the game when i find somthing good.

----------


## marcer

and what if we try to remove reference to this adress in PROTECTION.EXE file? or try to block its access to this adress? will have to look at the source code of this file as soon as I get back home..

----------


## waltobc6

> and what if we try to remove reference to this adress in PROTECTION.EXE file? or try to block its access to this adress? will have to look at the source code of this file as soon as I get back home..


could be nice to **** this exe up.

----------


## warriorscry

Is that still works?

----------


## ScionOfWar

From what I've tested so far levitation is totally possible.. however I don't think something like that should get circulated too much because it will get patched probably faster then speed cheat haha...

The main thing I am wondering is this - can we break a quest?

The quests on allods are already so glitchy. Is it possible to trick one into rewarding us multiple times? I've been playing with it and I 'almost' found something using these steps:

Search for unknown value
begin quest for item shop
search for changed value
complete requirements for item shop
search for changed value
drop item shop quest
repeat

And eventually I had like 30 values. By freezing them and accepting the quest _only once_ I would accept it more then once - in fact, it would keep saying 'you have accepted' until I unfroze the value. I was also able to get my quests to be less then 20 while having the other 'hidden' quests active but I'm not sure if that was just client-side mirror tricks. The next step is getting it to complete the quest rather then just start it, more then once.. If it works, you'd get free exp AND free loot. What more could we need?

anyways good luck I will keep playing with it

----------


## marcer

Nice find but I doubt if it will work as far as quests are server-sided, maybe using WPE Pro or other packet editor might do something with it? Anyway, keep searching and let us know if you found something good.. will also have a look at this tomorrow. Maybe try to freeze the 'complete quest' atction, so to get exp / reward without having it completed and be able to click multiple times?

----------


## waltobc6

> Nice find but I doubt if it will work as far as quests are server-sided, maybe using WPE Pro or other packet editor might do something with it? Anyway, keep searching and let us know if you found something good.. will also have a look at this tomorrow. Maybe try to freeze the 'complete quest' atction, so to get exp / reward without having it completed and be able to click multiple times?


sorry guys ur thinking wrong,

when you accept a quest a random free data go for it,
in my first steps trying to find a way to dupe items i tryed what you guys talked about, but its wrong, because
every time you accept a quest, get an item quest, finish a quest
the addres change.

So finding the quest, the item etc etc wont help you, only for that lonly quest. also, last time that i tryed that, it was only client side effect,
not a server side.

i wont help you finding the way to dupe items, buttt, i can say that this is a dead end.

Also, i think puting efforts on fly levitation hack is much more better.
Also, try to work around to find the X and the Y cords of the character,
in that way you can develop a program that every few secs add +5 to X
and Y and then drop +5.

in this way the monster that attack you is freaking out running from x+5, y+5
to x-5, y-5, which in other words mean, cooly god mode.

Hope i helped you guys.

----------


## marcer

> sorry guys ur thinking wrong,
> 
> Also, try to work around to find the X and the Y cords of the character,
> in that way you can develop a program that every few secs add +5 to X
> and Y and then drop +5.
> 
> in this way the monster that attack you is freaking out running from x+5, y+5
> to x-5, y-5, which in other words mean, cooly god mode.


But isn't it that every change in char position as you mentioned above will be mainly visual and will piss off both monster and player? Dont imagine fighting with my char teleporting arount with your x/y +5 pattern. Or am I getting it wrong?

UPDATE:
If you want to get rid of "PROTECT.EXE" or "protect.x86" someone who knows the drill has to crack the "LAUNCHER.exe" or "AOGAME.EXE" so it can't check 'file cosistency' on game startup, then feel free to get rid of any game protection : ).. if anyone has a common knowledge on doing so just lemme know ^^

----------


## ScionOfWar

Well I already found levitation but like I said I'd rather not release it yet  :Frown:  Maybe after I am done finding/abusing all the glitches it can cause I will share it.

Ohh by the way IF you find levitation, do NOT escape from lab 13 with a golem - it'll get you banned real fast T_T Besides golems can't talk to people or do quests rofl

I agree that quests are server sided, and that even if we find the value, it will change each time you start a new quest. However we could easily find the static pointers for these values, so that's no biggy... Exp gain is way more important then any other glitch we could possibly find so I am going to keep playing with this until something positive shows up  :Smile: 

All I know for certain is Allods quests are notorious for breaking. We can probably glitch one for repeated points somehow. I tried glitching the tigers in Siveria and didn't have any amazing results, but it's worth testing further..

----------


## waltobc6

> But isn't it that every change in char position as you mentioned above will be mainly visual and will piss off both monster and player? Dont imagine fighting with my char teleporting arount with your x/y +5 pattern. Or am I getting it wrong?
> 
> UPDATE:
> If you want to get rid of "PROTECT.EXE" or "protect.x86" someone who knows the drill has to crack the "LAUNCHER.exe" or "AOGAME.EXE" so it can't check 'file cosistency' on game startup, then feel free to get rid of any game protection : ).. if anyone has a common knowledge on doing so just lemme know ^^


its not the file cosistency, its bollshit to pass it,
the problem that with out PROTECT.EXE you can launch a connection with the servers.




> Well I already found levitation but like I said I'd rather not release it yet  Maybe after I am done finding/abusing all the glitches it can cause I will share it.
> 
> Ohh by the way IF you find levitation, do NOT escape from lab 13 with a golem - it'll get you banned real fast T_T Besides golems can't talk to people or do quests rofl
> 
> I agree that quests are server sided, and that even if we find the value, it will change each time you start a new quest. However we could easily find the static pointers for these values, so that's no biggy... Exp gain is way more important then any other glitch we could possibly find so I am going to keep playing with this until something positive shows up 
> 
> All I know for certain is Allods quests are notorious for breaking. We can probably glitch one for repeated points somehow. I tried glitching the tigers in Siveria and didn't have any amazing results, but it's worth testing further..


really? geting banned so fast?
dont worry if i will put few hours i will figer out a safer way.

any way, the x+5, y+5 , x-5 y-5, wont teleport you if you do it write,
but for the monster he will think ur there,
when all you do is stand.

edit:
forgot, quests are so ****ing easy break.

----------


## ScionOfWar

waltobc6 can you email me at silentisavatar(at)gmail(dot)com? I have a couple questions to ask ya..

----------


## dantat

HI all I'm new, I try editing the exp bar using CE but then it shows edited number but no effect....what are the stuff that I can edit using CE that is client sided

----------


## waltobc6

> HI all I'm new, I try editing the exp bar using CE but then it shows edited number but no effect....what are the stuff that I can edit using CE that is client sided


lol, if the exp could be change by this simple client side shit
the game was so broke....


did you really think its would work?

----------


## marcer

With quests I got to the value that lets me have 'complete quest window' still open even after hitting 'complete' on the quest but then it turns out I give back my quest item and cannot hit 'complete' more than once, can anyone help further? walto- any suggestions?

----------


## mick955

thanks for the speed hack  :Smile:

----------


## sol82

None of the download links are working now...crappy Chrome.

I accidentally deleted the speed hack  :Frown:

----------


## ScionOfWar

I am thinking about trying to see if I can get the 'next' button enabled on quests.. You know, the one that's greyed out if you haven't completed it yet? Sounds similar to what marcer is doing.

We'll see.. Experimenting is the only solution.

----------


## DeadPoet123

will someone be gently to put a new exe speedhack rdy to use, for the new version of allods, witch adress changed? will be mutch apreciated.

----------


## sviloprejka

IM hey 14. april, and im just asking if your speedhack is upgraded on version

1.0.05.45.1

----------


## sviloprejka

Any speed hack for version

1.0.05.45.1

----------


## pressit

cheat engine ?

----------


## pressit

Delete* lag

----------


## bel07

it does not work

----------


## pressit

CE -> Enable speedhack

works fine at me

----------


## mmw169

So this still works?

----------


## pressit

at me yes  :Wink:

----------


## tcrr

Imma try and see if it works

----------


## tcrr

lol dun work

----------


## tcrr

)=.........

----------


## jesmars1

Hi Drake dont let all these arses bother you there are tons of legitimate companies making millions of $ just coming up with cheat codes like tigershark and so many others and if they dont like the cheats then they dont have to use them. i am trying to figure out how to use your speed hack for allods online im new on this but thought i would c what you had to say can u pm me or tell me where to dl ur most up to date hacks ? ty bro

----------


## bkyle

So does this hack still work?

----------


## theo65

useless spaming because DL link doesnt work so stop 5 post spamming thx

----------


## lolerto

i must spam sry? :Frown:

----------


## DeadPoet123

can someone be gently, and frindly and put a link to download an exe of speedhack update to the last version?

tks in advance, i think everyone will tank you, who can make it.

----------


## sol82

Cheat Engine still works as a speedhack.

1. Load CE.
2. Click Process.
3. Select AOGAME.EXE.
4. Click "Enable Speedhack".
5. Set the multiplier. 1.0 is normal speed, 10.0 is 10x speed.

----------


## xoul

"Failure determining what realgettickcount means"

I get this when i click "enable speedhack"... any ideas?

----------


## xoul

nevermind... i figured it out. 

you have to start CE first before you start AO.

----------


## xoul

nevermind. that didn't fix it. 

i found out though that it worked by going into settings and telling it to "use old speedhack" worked. good luck!

----------


## trucmuche

thank you very much , i'm trying  :Wink:

----------


## DeadPoet123

> Cheat Engine still works as a speedhack.
> 
> 1. Load CE.
> 2. Click Process.
> 3. Select AOGAME.EXE.
> 4. Click "Enable Speedhack".
> 5. Set the multiplier. 1.0 is normal speed, 10.0 is 10x speed.




tks, but and exe rdy to use is always more fun and simple, lol. anyways is enought to do the job.

----------


## dadi13

big thx from Germany :wave:

----------


## d3m0nix

if im using just the CE for speed, am i suppose to set the speed back to normal when im fighting mobs?

nvm i found my answer

----------


## theo65

this is the end my friends with patch 6

----------


## esin

^ Is CE speed hacking something detectable? I know the new patch notes state something about preventing hacking from 3rd party programs, but didn't they have that before and it didn't stop anyone?

----------


## fr0stf1re

I wish there was a bigger hacking community for allods, I would love to see a packet switching hack for like gold or xp or something. I would totally help with a memory edit speed hack or something but ive got no idea where to start bleh


Re:Esin, Im not sure if they can detect it, earlier today I played around with it and the server kicked me for internal errors but I wasn't insta banned, so I think a gm may have to see you do it or something. doubt they have a warden like wow, the game is too new and the community too little

----------


## ScionOfWar

So far CE remains undetectable..

With the new patch we may need the new speed memory value again  :Frown: 

@Elimination - How do you find the value?

Edit: This is it, right? AOgame.exe+B2FD4C

They have a fix - plastering you in place! Heh... apparently the system now double checks and returns you to your prior 'successful' spot

----------


## DeadPoet123

so we need new stuff, and new ideas. there are really someone still working on this? and now this FOD, dont go away anymore witch relog, so, crap. lol. also some privates could start give some ideias.

----------


## ScionOfWar

If we can break or hack a repeatable quest, then we can possibly get unlimited gold and exp.. we just need to find a glitch-able repeatable  :Wink: 

That's what I'm focusing on right now

----------


## dkwannab

I think what we also need is an experienced Allods player to post a guide/some information on character classes, stat distribution etc.

Edit:

Also (more on topic) Has anyone tried using a Packet Editor? WPE? It's still in beta so it's worth a try to see if one would work. There's heaps of possibilities if there's a working one out there (for example to make a speed hack you can retrieve the packet for say, when you move forward and then resend it as fast as you want)

----------


## Airbag

so the CE speed hack no longer works?

----------


## yowan

> Originally Posted by BBM4st3r View Post
> i can't send pm's too because i'm new in this forum xD
> 
> first sorry for my bad english but i will try my best 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> the hack wasn't a fake it's an old easy methode to dupe item with an ingame lagg.
> 
> ...


This is the dupe methode but don't work all the time. 
With this methode can we dupe money or item (with sending to an other caracter or other ? )

----------


## ScionOfWar

Concerning packet editing, it seems like the packets are encrypted. If you try to resend them the server detects something wrong and forces you to restart the game

It may be possible though, I'm not very experienced with WPE

As for the speedhack I found it works if you run and then jump. Otherwise your character keeps reverting to his last 'good' position

----------


## dkwannab

> so the CE speed hack no longer works?


Speed hacking with CE still works, for me personally the inbuilt speed hack works for a couple of minutes before the game crashes (and this is at 1.2X speed...so nothing special). Speed hacking using memory editing should also work, although i'm not sure how to go about that as the game constantly crashes. Some help from the thread starter would be handy  :Big Grin:

----------


## S0MuchD3a7h

Awesome, Thanks  :Smile: .

----------


## dkwannab

ALso @Elimination
could you please confirm if your speedhack still works?
the download links you posted on page 4 don't work for me:

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/genera...eedhack-4.html

thanks

----------


## DeadPoet123

> ALso @Elimination
> could you please confirm if your speedhack still works?
> the download links you posted on page 4 don't work for me:
> 
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/genera...eedhack-4.html
> 
> thanks




the game was already update 4 times after that release so now, it dont work.

----------


## dkwannab

Would someone be able to explain how to find the address for speed? I'm guessing if I had a potion of speed I'd be able to do it pretty easily, however I have no way of obtaining said potion D: 

How did you guys go about finding the address for speed? Thanks

----------


## ScionOfWar

Ok guys to answer your questions - 

The memory editing speed hack *no longer works* properly. Since the last patch they have fixed it by preventing you from moving beyond certain parameters.

Finding the speed address he used here is very easy - open up allods and CE, search for 0.001 in float. Now close and restart Allods, search again for 0.001.. You should be down to only one or two addresses..


I found another speed address which does work to speed hack however it's glitchy and so unsafe as to render it almost useless (you can die easily with it if you try running so you need to hop). It's actually done by using the true speed value, and I found it by going to Coba where theres the sand pits which slow your guy down and just kept checking for lower/raised values and drinking speed pots ect to toggle the value around and ended up with one... You can't run with it but you sure can jump! In fact, you can super jump o.O Unfortunately you will need to find its DMA since it doesn't use a simple static address

anyways these are things you will only understand if you use CE instead of some prebuilt trainer so it'll be waaaay over most of your heads... The few of you who can understand, have fun  :Wink:

----------


## dkwannab

> Ok guys to answer your questions - 
> 
> The memory editing speed hack *no longer works* properly. Since the last patch they have fixed it by preventing you from moving beyond certain parameters.
> 
> Finding the speed address he used here is very easy - open up allods and CE, search for 0.001 in float. Now close and restart Allods, search again for 0.001.. You should be down to only one or two addresses..
> 
> 
> I found another speed address which does work to speed hack however it's glitchy and so unsafe as to render it almost useless (you can die easily with it if you try running so you need to hop). It's actually done by using the true speed value, and I found it by going to Coba where theres the sand pits which slow your guy down and just kept checking for lower/raised values and drinking speed pots ect to toggle the value around and ended up with one... You can't run with it but you sure can jump! In fact, you can super jump o.O Unfortunately you will need to find its DMA since it doesn't use a simple static address
> 
> anyways these are things you will only understand if you use CE instead of some prebuilt trainer so it'll be waaaay over most of your heads... The few of you who can understand, have fun


Thanks for your help  :Big Grin: 

When i get around to going to these sand pits i'll try and find it's DMA. Might even make a trainer for it (the super jump). Sounds fun  :Big Grin:

----------


## ScionOfWar

Ok to find DMA on Allods it's very tricky but not impossible...

Step 1) first you find your cheat value...

Step 2) Then you right click it, 'find out what writes to this address'

Step 3) Then go into your game and do something to change that value

Step 4) Go back to CE and press "More Information"

Step 4b) it will say in highlighted something like mov eax,[eax+c3], and will also say something like 'the pointer you are looking for is 081287312' or something similar

Step 5) Now remember the +c3, and then do a scan for 081287312 or whatever value the pointer was in hex scan mode

Steps 6++) Then pointer scan for this value once you find it... now you have a list with 1 million or more pointers, so you reboot allods, refind your value, redo all the above steps, and then research your list for the new memory address..

idk confusing but it works for certain I will try it with the jump hack and give you guys the DMA once I find it however the jump speed hack is harder then normal cuz it gives like 8 results for step 5

Good luck  :Wink:

----------


## Compac

Hm... this doesn't work for me ?

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------

I need 5 posts i think

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------

WTF what is this

----------


## dkwannab

> Hm... this doesn't work for me ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------
> 
> I need 5 posts i think
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------
> 
> WTF what is this


There's nothing wrong with the method - However it's not quite that simple. 

Whenever you attach a debugger to Allods to try and find out what's writing/accessing to an address, the Starforce MMOG Frontline (Allods protection system) detects it and crashes the game. So I'm afraid you can't exactly just find out what writes to the address, go back in game and change the value again, because the game would have already crashed :\ 

I've tried to attach debuggers on several occasions...Allydbg (Ollydbg) seemed to be the only debugging program that didn't crash the game...but then for some reason i couldn't access the games memory...that and I don't have experience with Allydbg/Ollydbg

*Edit: It seems the game doesn't crash if you attach a debugger at the login screen....interesting, this should come in handy.*
Edit: Ahh...It crashes as soon as you log in though...

----------


## ScionOfWar

Actually you can easily attach Cheat Engine to Allods. You simply need to do a couple things - I forget exactly what but I think these are what I did to make it work:

Go into Settings and under 'Assembler Options' check the box "Try to prevent the detection of Cheat Engine"

Under 'Extra' check the box "Use kernelmode debugger options when available"

I think this is all you need to do to use CE with Allods.. I know mine works and I had to change some settings before it did

----------


## dkwannab

> Actually you can easily attach Cheat Engine to Allods. You simply need to do a couple things - I forget exactly what but I think these are what I did to make it work:
> 
> Go into Settings and under 'Assembler Options' check the box "Try to prevent the detection of Cheat Engine"
> 
> Under 'Extra' check the box "Use kernelmode debugger options when available"
> 
> I think this is all you need to do to use CE with Allods.. I know mine works and I had to change some settings before it did


Changing the settings was one of the first things i tried when it was getting detected...it didn't work for me :\

maybe it's because you were using it during beta? Have you tried it on recent patches??

Edit: when you say attach CE to Allods i assume you mean attaching the DEBUGGER on CE to Allods, because you can attach CE to Allods without having to change any settings..I've always been able to

It could be that I'm using Windows 7?..

Edit: AHH...I think it is a problem with windows 7 settings...I should be able to fix it by changing some stuff...i'll tell you how it goes

----------


## ScionOfWar

Just so you know, yes I have tried it since the beta.. In fact I play around with CE a little bit each day on Allods.. that was the biggest roadblock I had for a while until I found out how to make it pass detection but I honestly can't remember what exactly I changed.. I thought it was those settings

It's completely possible to attach the debugger though so don't be discouraged on that front!

Anyways good luck and let me know how it works out  :Smile:  I work on Windows XP so I can't be sure if the problem is cuz of your OS but that sounds feasible..

----------


## dkwannab

Yep it was because of Windows 7 x64...People using Vista X64 would probably have the same problem. Anyway, now i've fixed it and the debugger attaches without crashing the game!  :Big Grin:  
Well I'd love to muck around with CE some more but i need some sleep T__T 
Thanks for the help  :Smile: 

Edit:
Just for future reference & people who might have the same problem, you have to enable some stuff in CMD as admin, download driver signature enforcement overrider...add file paths..blah blah, just PM me.

----------


## DeadPoet123

so this is kind dead, no one working on this no more?

----------


## alexwilx

heyy whats happning every1

---------- Post added at 03:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 AM ----------

1234567899

---------- Post added at 03:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 AM ----------

hahahahaha

----------


## DeadPoet123

and where everyone goes?

----------


## Zaxer

How do I find my proccess value?

----------


## slip00

I started working on it after the gipat patch.

----------


## DeadPoet123

nice, bring some news when you can, the game after patch got very crapy

----------


## BlackClouds

As a new Allod Online Player, I would like to say that I am really hoping that this community stays interested in this game. Especially since everything is a lot more grindy at this moment, bots and the like would be perfect haha!

----------


## Vragoth

I would love to see open sourced bots, hacks, exploits and ect. I havent found a single site that is like mmowned but on allods. Allods and WoW Are extremely similar and i would love if there was a section just for Allods. Maybe Allods emulation too.

----------


## mugol16

DrakeFish Please update allod speed hack to new version!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nevosify

Heya, I've tried using the first program by Drakefish.
1. It crashes as said before.
2. Haven't figured out how to work with CE yet (lol)
3. Is the speed hack created by (forgot who :3) working? It was uploaded later

I know i'm pretty late, so with recent new patches and stuff i'm just wondering if it's still working.

----------


## b3njadk

Hey How to get it work when i open i write Speedvaule but then what? Pls help

----------


## soulsworn

please update new speedhack

----------


## Brandolo

:Frown:  No new adress for CE ?.......Don`t let my cry forever....

----------


## Koalemos

Is this still working? I was going to try it but have to re-download the game.

Also is there any type of bot out there for this game yet?
Thanks

----------


## yopilax

I am most interested in attaching a debugger but am using windows 7 64 on an amd rig. Anyone know a workaround or the method of getting ollydbg hooked?

----------


## jodjoddy

any tutor with cheat engine?

----------


## alcotest

Yo
nice hack

----------


## swat2022

thank
r it work on arabic?

----------


## swat2022

ammmmmmm it not working??

----------


## enxser

wow thx a lot

----------


## enxser

wow thx a lot111

----------


## enxser

wow thx a lot111111111111111111

----------


## enxser

its allsome bad eg

----------


## enxser

its alsome

----------

